# Check out my new media project



## taea3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanted to invite you to check out my new media project called MkIV Media

Ive been posting some photography and video stuff both on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/MkIVMedia

And youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0XcjOI16oEw0fImZo2s6Zg

Please subcribe to the youtube page and 'Like' the facebook page if your interested. I don't have a lot of stuff up now, but I have a bunch of stuff in the works with both my band and some stuff with other friends. My first video project was a drum playthrough that I filmed with my friend, and we're planning another one soon. it can bee seen here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67KAOR8ebw4

Hope you guys like it, Thanks!


----------

